# Paw Problem!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson occasionally has this with his paws. Our vet recommended soaking the paws in epsom salts for 10 minutes twice a day, as well as a spray on anti-inflammatory they gave us called "topogen", and if that didn't stop him in the short-term, we could also spray on some bitter apple to try and break his habit. The red colour may be from her licking the paw, as the colour of a dog's saliva actually is reddish brown in colour. 

We try to keep the fur between his toes trimmed short to let the air get to it, and reduce irritation in the first place. I hope she feels better soon! Let us know how it goes 

If it doesn't get better in the next day or two I would bring her in to the vet as there could be some underlying reasons, like allergies.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It could also be an allergy. Paw licking is often a symptom.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you both so much. It feels good to know I was on the right track. Actually, what I didn't add was that Cara can be a paw licker so that could be at the root of the problem. It'll be interesting getting her to soak the paw!

Your help was much appreciated.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Though we were only able to soak the paw for a few minutes, then dried it, applied the anti-itch stuff and Bitter Apple, she is resting slurplessly, paw wrapped in a towel for comfort (mine as well as hers). 

Thanks again.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sivin said:


> Though we were only able to soak the paw for a few minutes, then dried it, applied the anti-itch stuff and Bitter Apple, she is resting slurplessly, paw wrapped in a towel for comfort (mine as well as hers).
> 
> Thanks again.


Glad to hear she's feeling a bit better


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

You're on the right track!

My guess would be allergies, do you use cleaners on the floors or chemicals on the lawn outside? The other thing would be to try a different food if it continues.

Glad she's feeling better though, sometimes it gets irritated because they lick it, so they lick more....

Lana


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What does she eat? As long as there is no infection in the nail bed or anything, then I would think allergies, too. I would put a cone on her to break the cycle (plus, who can stand that slurping sound! lol)


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> It could also be an allergy. Paw licking is often a symptom.


:yes: Yep! That's how we always knew when Casey's allergies were flaring up again.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

When our Toby licks his paws and there are no obvious abrasions we know his allergies are flaring. We've been lucky with him in that regard as we use unscented baby wipes to clean off his paws and coat after he goes outside and gets on the grasses that make him sensitive. If he has a paw abrasion (which happens when he chases balls or launches off pool decks) then it's a nightmare...


----------

